# Beautiful Pet Store Betta Find!



## iheartchickens (Aug 17, 2010)

Im just so proud of my find at Petco! Anybody have any idea what to name him?


----------



## iheartchickens (Aug 17, 2010)

sorry the pic is horrible my camera has to be like 1 foot away from the object or else it wont take the pic. And also the camera did not catch the bright blue stripe that runs along his side!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Awesome. I love that orange color.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Very nice betta. I love the way the blue and orange go together.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks a bit like Walle, our petsmart find. Only ours is veiltail. Nice find!


----------



## iheartchickens (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks! i know that it probably isnt impressive to those betta breeders out there but i thought his is so unusual and pretty for a petstore betta, i never knew they came in orange and blue!


----------



## Mystery snail (Mar 26, 2010)

Pretty fish


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

iheartchickens said:


> Thanks! i know that it probably isnt impressive to those betta breeders out there but i thought his is so unusual and pretty for a petstore betta, i never knew they came in orange and blue!


 I'm impressed! I just sent a Platinum Blue and Yellow Halfmoon to a young lady in Arizona. It was hard to let him go but the dark Yellow/Orange on your Crowntail is awesome!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice! I would name him corona because as far as I know, that means crown in latin.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I loveeee the color! Ive never seen one like that.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

That's a pretty cool betta.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

call it ................................................... BOB


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Cossie, just wow. Lol just kidding.
Beautiful color! And nice find


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Call it cossie


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

yer do that call it cossie ;-)

or lmb

oh why not BML

theres a choice of 3


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

You know what I just noticed?

May user name is LMB.

And a lot of people call bmlbytes BML for short.

If you look at it, our names are just switched around: BML - LMB


----------

